# how to properly taper off letro and onto nolva



## bw0434 (May 14, 2012)

been using letro to help with some gyno.  Been using it for 5 weeks at 2.5.  I think the gyno has gonna down as much as its going to.  So this past week i lowered it to 1.25. Do i completely taper off the letro then go on to nolva, or do i start the nolva for a week while still on letro.
Thansk


----------



## bw0434 (May 14, 2012)

no1?


----------



## bw0434 (May 14, 2012)

bump


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 14, 2012)

Stop trolling turd


----------



## bw0434 (May 14, 2012)

how am i trolling im asking a simple question


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

I already told you how to do this in another thread


----------

